# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Productos Agroindustriales  Venta de Pastel de Soya para Aves

## jquispet

Se comercializa torta de soya(soja). 
Suplemento proteico  ampliamente utilizado en la alimentación animal. En años recientes a la torta de soya se ha sumado el grano entero de soja, que con adecuado tratamiento térmico, es utilizado en la alimentación animal en especial en animales monogástricos y a la que se denomina comúnmente como soja integral (SI) Como pocos insumos, combina en un solo producto la deseada característica de tener elevadas concentraciones de energía y proteínas, estas últimas de alto valor biológico, que hacen de este grano una alternativa excepcional en prácticamente todas las fases de la alimentación de aves y porcinos.
El Cuadro 1 presenta el contenido promedio de los principales nutrientes del grano de soja térmicamente tratado, en comparación con la torta (TS).  
Cuadro 1. Contenido de los principales nutrientes del grano entero y la torta de soya.  *Nutrientes* *Grano de Soya* *Torta de Soya 48*  Energía Metabolizable, Pollo, Kcal/kg 3300 2440  Aceite, % 18-20 0.5-1.5  Proteína Cruda, % 38.0 47.5  Lisina, % 2.40 3.02  Metionina + Cistina, % 1.08 1.41  Treonina, % 1.69   1.85  Triptófano, %  0.52 0.65  Calcio, %  0.25 0.34  Fósforo, %  0.59 0.69      
Como se aprecia en el Cuadro 1, el grano de soja muestra un elevado contenido de energía metabolizable (EM).  
Contamos con stock latente y la asesoría de un ingeniero zootecnista -  nutricionista  para ayudarlo en cualquier duda o consulta. 
Para mayor información y datos adicionales, 
E-mail: jquispe100@gmail.com ; ingzosimoqh@hotmail.com
Movil: 951-350-350   José Antonio Quispe Torres
     Lic. en Administración  Zosimo Quispe Huerta
Ing. Zootecnista CIP: 35130Temas similares: Proveedores de aves de corral para crianza en el peru Vendemos: Azucar ucumsa 45, maiz amarillo, soya Servicios de control biológico en campos agrícola con aves rapaces. Uva, aji libres de plaga de aves que disminuyen el rendimiento del campo. Científicos del USDA y sus colaboradores secuencian la mayoría del genoma de la soya Kiwicha es considerada planta diabólica" para la soya transgénica de EE.UU.

----------

arthur

----------

